# Immigration Lawyers



## CT9599 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello

I want to move to Canada, however I want to pay off my mortgage first and save a bit more cash and in that time my husband can get a few more qualifications. 

However, that is beside the point, my question is - if we had the money is it better to hire a immigration lawyer to help you in your application or is it a waste of money?

I am just under hte impression that they can help you in ways that a normal citizen with a normal understanding of the law might not even think of! As in this country a good tax lawyer can help shave money of rich peoples tax bills - does it work like that, having a lawyer could make the process easier?

Any advice would be great!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

CT9599 said:


> Hello
> 
> I want to move to Canada, however I want to pay off my mortgage first and save a bit more cash and in that time my husband can get a few more qualifications.
> 
> ...


If you have a reasonable degree of intelligence and are computer literate you do not need to spend (waste) money on immigration lawyers/consultants. There are countless incidents of people being scammed by such "experts". The process is quite straightforward. You either qualify or you don't. If you do and can fill in forms, that is all that's required.


----------



## Reed (Oct 4, 2008)

Auld Yin-
I'm a newby here on this forum and my wife and I are hoping to relocate to Canada from the U.S. I've followed several of your replys and find them quite helpful and straightforward. Thanks especially for advice about immigration lawyer.


----------



## CT9599 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Auld Yin.

I think people are never sure as it always seems like having money and someone powerful behind you helps - even though that is unfair.

To be honest I am not sure if we qualify as when you last gave me advice, you said as my husband is in ICT he is on the list - but that job title is so wide ranging we were not sure if it included his job or not. I mean it should but I would rather it listed all the possible jobs so we could see rather than a broad general one. Does this make any sense?

I think everyone wants to move there these days, which makes it so hard!hwell:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

CT9599 said:


> Thanks for your reply Auld Yin.
> 
> I think people are never sure as it always seems like having money and someone powerful behind you helps - even though that is unfair.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree that the "computer" jobs on THE LIST are not sufficiently specific. What exactly does he do? I'm sure there is a way of determining if his actual occupation would provide him with PR status.
Canada seems to be high on the emigration list for UK'ers these days. There are many deficiencies here but I think for most people, offset by the benefits. From my perspective, where I once would have contemplated returning to the UK, it has now become too crowded for my liking. The last time I was back (5 years ago) I couldn'y believe the crowded roads and the parking nightmares I encountered. I read somewhere recently that the population of the UK was expected to reach 70 million by 2025. Goodness only knows where there going to put them all.
Having said that, the country is wonderful to visit.


----------



## CT9599 (Aug 24, 2009)

Auld Yin you are so helpful - thank you.

My husband works in computer security - he is working towards his CISSP qualification - so it would be security manager? I am not too sure but something with the word security in it. We are hoping desperately that the company he works for will give him a job and we will be able to transfer over - however they are saying he needs to get the visa sorted first. He can have a job but they will not sponsor him!

I have relatives in Ontario - but we need to get to Canada on our own scheme - so I have been before and I loved it. Like everyone else we have a lot to offer, want to work ultimately think it might be a better life if we had children. Obviously Canada is not the perfect place to live - nowhere is perfect - but we would rather live there as we have lived here and we now what something different - I would feel bad if I said better as this country has given me so much that I am grateful for!

To be honest where I live it is quiet enough, they are still building houses though. Where my folks live in Scotland it is quiet and I never think it will be overcrowded. I think the major problem really is in the south east corner and ultimately for many people who probably don't know any better, that is the only part of the UK that exists - if you get what I mean hahaha! Londoners phew!


----------

